# Rapido 970M



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to look at a Rapido 970M tomorrow with a view to trading in the Rimor (nothing wrong with it just facy an A Class) and wondered if there was anything I should look out for?

The one I am looking at is with Webbs in Reading and as a returning customer I am hoping for a good deal! :wink:

Thanks

Keith


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Check the payload, on Rapidos it seems to be quite low. We loved our Rapido but it was a low profile, excellent build quality.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks randonneur 

I have read on this site that the chassis can be up-rated for around £250 so I will check that it has been done. 

Keith


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*Only gone and done it - Rapido 970M*

Well the deal has been done! Good by Rimor hello Rapido!

We collect the van on the 12th on our way to Malvern!

Delighted with our new (to us) motorhome!   

Keith


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks randonneur
> 
> I have read on this site that the chassis can be up-rated for around £250 so I will check that it has been done.
> 
> Keith


Yes - I recently uprated my Rapido 783f from 3500 to 3700 kgs. Quite straightforward - ring SVtech (ask for Gareth Marsh) who supply the necessary certificate for a fee of £248+VAT and then you need to visit your local DVLA office with an armful of documention - they will give you a new tax disc, V5C and a refund on your license fee.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks randonneur
> 
> I have read on this site that the chassis can be up-rated for around £250 so I will check that it has been done.
> 
> Keith


Yes - I recently uprated my Rapido 783f from 3500 to 3700 kgs. Quite straightforward - ring SVtech (ask for Gareth Marsh) who supply the necessary certificate for a fee of £248+VAT and then you need to visit your local DVLA office with an armful of documention - they will give you a new tax disc, V5C and a refund on your license fee.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

sirhandel said:


> KeiththeBigUn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks randonneur
> ...


The van has already been uprated to 3800 according to the V5. 

Only 5 days to go until we pick it up.

Keith


----------

